# Still lurking



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

cheryl1 said:


> I'm about done with the saw for awhile. I made it through winter so far with only a 10% loss


could you be a little more specific about where the 10% loss with the saw was?


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

wildbranch2007 said:


> could you be a little more specific about where the 10% loss with the saw was?


One of 10 fingers? :lookout:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

cheryl1 said:


> I've enjoyed the forum as a distraction from building equipment this winter, even if I have not had much to add. I've got a few more pallets to make but I think I'm about done with the saw for awhile. I made it through winter so far with only a 10% loss, all my fault for too late splits and not enough bees. Spring is nearly here and I'm getting antsy.


Why are you lurking and not chatting ?!?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

wildbranch2007 said:


> could you be a little more specific about where the 10% loss with the saw was?





Gumpy said:


> One of 10 fingers? :lookout:





Ian said:


> Why are you lurking and not chatting ?!?



Hard to type with 9 fingers.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Flyer Jim said:


> Hard to type with 9 fingers.


Nonsense. I only have eight and I can type just fine. I just happened to be lurking today myself and will now go back to not having anything to add.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol, I did post that at about 3 am! I still have all my fingers but I probably did ruin 10% of the pieces I tried to cut straight


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't had too much to chat about Ian! Mostly just waiting for spring, which is coming a little sooner than expected. I'm working my way through reading the queen breeding forum and gearing up for a bigger rearing season than last year


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Then chat about that lol
I can't help but comment


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Trying to have the last word? 😂 I forget this forum is much more relaxed on non commercials commenting as compared to the Facebook page.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I left that page


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ian said:


> I left that page


That explains why I haven't seen any post from you there in some time ..... that's to bad you always have good stuff to add


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Who hates Canadians? Canadians are nice and you can tease them about being America's hat!  I find some useful posts on the commercial fb page, but there is an awful lot of squabbling there too


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Canadians rool.

My new favorite Youtube channel is the University of Guelph one.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3mjpM6Av4bxbxps_Gh5YPw

Everything from splitting to harvesting to making beebeards. I have no idea how to pronounce Guelph.  I do it sort of like "elf" but with some extra throat-clearing noises.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Kinda like Gwelf. Went there to wrestle and pickd up a beekeeping habit.

Jean-Marc


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

JM, please tell me you had some super special finishing moves that involved bringing a hive into the ring and then stinging your semi comatose opponent with bees. Probably wasn't that kind of wrestling though eh?


----------



## CWHeadley (Mar 24, 2017)

AvatarDad said:


> Canadians rool.
> 
> My new favorite Youtube channel is the University of Guelph one.
> 
> ...


That is the one I have been using to gather notes and as a jumping off point for research on things I don't fully understand. I was very interested in their mini-nucs queen production.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

B&E said:


> JM, please tell me you had some super special finishing moves that involved bringing a hive into the ring and then stinging your semi comatose opponent with bees. Probably wasn't that kind of wrestling though eh?


Hehe, that's too funny Brian. It was not that kind of wrestling, but I imagine if I did that once, it would have given me a huge psychological advantage over all other future opponents assuming of course, that I would have served my suspension without further incidents.

Jean-Marc


----------

